# Furacão JULIA (Atlântico 2010 #AL12)



## MSantos (13 Set 2010 às 04:05)

Formou-se a Tempestade tropical JULIA, é a 10º Tempestade nomeada no Atlântico este ano.

Neste momento encontra-se a Sul de Cabo Verde com ventos sustentados de *65km/h *. 

Cabo Verde encontra-se sob Alerta de tempestade tropical, pois está prevista uma aproximação do sistema a algumas ilhas do Arquipélago (*Maio*, *São Tiago*, *Fogo* e *Brava*) à medida que se desloca para Noroeste fortalecendo-se.








Deixo aqui o aviso mais recente emitido pelo NHC de Miami:



> 000
> WTNT32 KNHC 130245
> TCPAT2
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## stormy (13 Set 2010 às 10:19)

Boas
A TS Julia deverá tornar-se num furacão nos próximos dias...apesar da localização bastante a leste e, portanto, mais susceptível de ser afectada pelo SAL ( apesar deste já não ser tão significativo agora como era em Julho ou Agosto).
O que me despertou alguma curiosidade foi o facto dos modelos preverem um movimento para NW/N, que poderia levar o sistema até aos Açores....
A ver vamos


----------



## Vince (13 Set 2010 às 11:12)

O centro da JULIA está agora muito próximo das Ilhas do Fogo e Brava.







Animação IR desde as 03:00 utc




Pela animação de satélite da madrugada penso que para já nenhuma ilha foi afectada de forma muito preocupante/persistente por bandas de precipitação, embora da experiência de outros anos anos saibamos que não é preciso muito em Cabo verde para provocar problemas. 
O vento máximo sustentado mantém-se nos 35kt (65km/h).

O "TROPICAL STORM WARNING" mantém-se em vigor para as ilhas do sul: Brava, Fogo, Santiago e Maio.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Set 2010 às 11:12)

BOLETIN *HURACAN JULIA* ADVERTENCIA NUMERO   8 RESUMEN DE LAS 5:00 AM AST...0900 UTC...INFORMACION 

...JULIA SE CONVIERTE EN HURACAN SOBRE EL ESTE DEL OCEANO ATLANTICO...LA QUINTA DE LA TEMPORADA DE HURACANES 2010 DEL ATLANTICO...
LOCALIZACION...16.1 NORTE 29.0 OESTE CERCA DE 330 MILLAS...535 KILOMETROS AL OESTE DE LAS ISLAS DE CABO VERDE VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS...75 MPH...120 KILOMETROS POR HORA MOVIMIENTO ACTUAL...OESTE NOROESTE O 295 GRADOS A 12 MPH...19 KILOMETROS POR HORAPRESION MINIMA CENTRAL...987 MILIBARAS...29.15 PULGADAS

NHC


----------



## Vince (15 Set 2010 às 11:52)

A JULIA sofreu uma grande intensificação durante a noite e foi classificado como categoria 4. Pessoalmente estou um pouco céptico pois acho a estrutura um pouco fraca para tal categoria, parece-me mais um 3, e deteriorou-se ainda um pouco nas últimas horas. Mas o NHC baseou-se em técnicas de estimativa por satélite que costuma utilizar, portanto, eles lá sabem.


Aparentemente desde 1950 que não ocorriam 2 furacões de categoria 4 em simultâneo no Atlântico. E provavelmente a JULIA bateu o recorde de ciclone mais intenso tão a leste. Mais tarde devem surgir confirmações destes dados.













> A RAPID STRENGTHENING EPISODE WAS NOTED A FEW HOURS AGO.  THIS WAS
> MOSTLY UNEXPECTED...AND REMINDS US OF OUR LIMITED UNDERSTANDING OF
> TROPICAL CYCLONE INTENSITY CHANGE.  JULIA IS STILL STRENGTHENING...
> BUT AT A SIGNIFICANTLY SLOWER RATE THAN WAS OBSERVED LAST EVENING
> ...


----------



## Chingula (15 Set 2010 às 23:00)

O Furacão Júlia deve merecer uma atenção especial...pois, na sua trajectória pode afectar o Arquipélago dos Açores na próxima semana.
O conteúdo em água precipitável (da massa de ar), o vento e a agitação marítima, serão os parâmetros mais significativos, já em fase de enfraquecimento significativo da perturbação tropical...mas nunca fiando e os Açorianos têm experiencia histórica de episódios semelhantes...
Cumpts


----------



## AnDré (16 Set 2010 às 12:48)

Desde ontem à tarde que a JULIA tem vindo gradualmente a perder intensidade.
Está agora classificado como um furacão de categoria 2, e a previsão é que a diminuição da sua intensidade se mantenha, à medida que se vai dirigindo para noroeste. 



> ...Julia continues weakening as it moves quickly northwestward over
> the eastern Atlantic...
> 
> 
> ...



Mantém-se em aberto a possibilidade de este sistema vir a afectar o arquipélago dos Açores, embora seja expectável que lá chegue muito enfraquecido. Situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Zerrui (16 Set 2010 às 14:37)

Olá MSantos:
Se quiser ser correcto, chame-lhes "persistentes" ou "contínuos" ou "estabilizados em" e não sustentados. Não será muito importante mas é esclarecedor das características do vento ao dizer-nos que são firmes naquela velocidade. Sustentados serão eles todos, os ventos, por questões termodinâmicas. Ou será mais uma tradução "automática"?
Zerrui


----------



## MSantos (16 Set 2010 às 16:12)

Zerrui disse:


> Olá MSantos:
> Se quiser ser correcto, chame-lhes "persistentes" ou "contínuos" ou "estabilizados em" e não sustentados. Não será muito importante mas é esclarecedor das características do vento ao dizer-nos que são firmes naquela velocidade. Sustentados serão eles todos, os ventos, por questões termodinâmicas. Ou será mais uma tradução "automática"?
> Zerrui


 
Ola Zerrui, não é tradução automática pensava que "sustentados" era o termo correcto e já o utilizei muitas vezes por aqui e nunca a moderação me chamou a atenção desse facto.  Mas vou tomar em consideração o que disse


----------



## Vince (16 Set 2010 às 18:49)

Zerrui disse:


> Olá MSantos:
> Se quiser ser correcto, chame-lhes "persistentes" ou "contínuos" ou "estabilizados em" e não sustentados. Não será muito importante mas é esclarecedor das características do vento ao dizer-nos que são firmes naquela velocidade. Sustentados serão eles todos, os ventos, por questões termodinâmicas. Ou será mais uma tradução "automática"?
> Zerrui




Penso que essa dúvida já surgiu no fórum há uns anos sem haver conclusões sobre o que seria mais correcto usar em português. O que se passa é que a definição de "Maximum sustained wind" criada pelos americanos para as medições de vento usadas na escala Saffir-Simpson de furacões é específica e exclusiva para os ciclones tropicais, e usam o "Sustained"  precisamente para distinguir de outros termos normalmente usados sem ser em ciclones, sem ter que explicar tudo de cada vez que falam em vento. É uma média de  1 minuto, ao contrário da média de 10 minutos usada normalmente no seio da OMM.



> *Maximum Sustained Surface Wind*
> When applied to a particular weather system, refers to the highest one-minute average wind (at an elevation of 10 meters with an unobstructed exposure) associated with that weather system at a particular point in time.
> http://www.weather.gov/directives/sym/pd01006004curr.pdf






> Most weather agencies use the definition for sustained winds recommended by the World Meteorological Organization  (WMO), which specifies measuring winds at a height of 10 metres (33 ft) for 10 minutes, and then taking the average. However, the United States National Weather Service  defines sustained winds within tropical cyclones by averaging winds over a period of one minute, measured at the same 10 metres (33 ft) height.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximum_sustained_wind




Eu sempre usei esse termo, não vejo qual é o problema, não me parece desajustado ou errado, e se calhar até é necessário usar um termo assim para distinguir de outros critérios de medição de vento. A ideia provavelmente foi mesmo essa, se alguém falar em vento sustentado sabemos que está a falar de vento de 1 minuto dum ciclone tropical, se falar vento médio ou vento contínuo provavelmente está a falar de vento medido da forma tradicional. Provavelmente seria até mais errado não usar o termo "sustentado" nestas circunstâncias.

Em espanhol o próprio NHC também traduz da mesma forma para "vientos maximos sostenidos", os franceses também dizem "vents soutenus", não vejo porque nós não façamos o mesmo. 



> BOLETIN
> HURACAN JULIA ADVERTENCIA NUMERO   17
> NWS TPC/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL     AL122010
> ...
> ...







> APPELLATION et CLASSIFICATION dans la région ATLANTIQUE
> 
> ...
> * Si ce *vent soutenu* ne dépasse pas 63 km/h, on parle de Dépression Tropicale. Elle est numérotée, la première de l'année en début de saison portant le numéro 1. Les vents étant faibles, les risques seront induits essentiellement par les pluies fortes, voire intenses.
> ...





> *Qu’est-ce que le "vent maxi soutenu" ?*
> 
> C’est la vitesse du vent moyennée sur une minute. *Ce vent maxi soutenu ou « sustained wind » est souvent utilisé pour communiquer les mesures du vent cyclonique*.
> La vitesse du vent est aussi moyennée sur 2 minutes pour le vent dit « aéronautique », ou sur 10 minutes pour le vent dit « synoptique ».
> ...


----------



## Vince (20 Set 2010 às 21:13)

A JULIA já perdeu a convecção quase toda e a circulação em superfície está também a alongar-se, sinal de que está a perder as características tropicais. O NHC emitiu o último aviso.






A baixa e vorticidade remanescente já não será absorvido pelo Igor como previsto nos modelos até ontem, aproximar-se-á dos Açores mas nos modelos parece ficar à deriva a sudoeste das ilhas até desaparecer.





> 00
> WTNT32 KNHC 201439
> TCPAT2
> BULLETIN
> ...


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2010 às 13:47)

O remanescente do ciclone tropical JULIA desde ontem que tem criado convecção nas imediações de uma circulação em superfície não muito perfeita.

Nenhum modelo a desenvolve à medida que rodeia o anticiclone deslocando-se para sudoeste/oeste. A probabilidade de se regenerar novamente como ciclone tropical é baixa, mas teria a sua piada.


ECMWF






GFS









> THE REMNANT CIRCULATION OF FORMER TROPICAL DEPRESSION JULIA IS
> LOCATED ABOUT 750 MILES SOUTHWEST OF THE AZORES ISLANDS. ALTHOUGH
> SHOWER ACTIVITY HAS REDEVELOPED NEAR THE CENTER OF THIS
> DISTURBANCE...ENVIRONMENTAL CONDITIONS ARE ONLY MARGINALLY
> ...


----------



## Zerrui (26 Set 2010 às 22:25)

Vince disse:


> Penso que essa dúvida já surgiu no fórum há uns anos sem haver conclusões sobre o que seria mais correcto usar em português. O que se passa é que a definição de "Maximum sustained wind" criada pelos americanos para as medições de vento usadas na escala Saffir-Simpson de furacões é específica e exclusiva para os ciclones tropicais, e usam o "Sustained"  precisamente para distinguir de outros termos normalmente usados sem ser em ciclones, sem ter que explicar tudo de cada vez que falam em vento. É uma média de  1 minuto, ao contrário da média de 10 minutos usada normalmente no seio da OMM.
> 
> Em espanhol o próprio NHC também traduz da mesma forma para "vientos maximos sostenidos", os franceses também dizem "vents soutenus", não vejo porque nós não façamos o mesmo.





Vince disse:


> Penso que essa dúvida já surgiu no fórum há uns anos sem haver conclusões sobre o que seria mais correcto usar em português. O que se passa é que a definição de "Maximum sustained wind" criada pelos americanos para as medições de vento usadas na escala Saffir-Simpson de furacões é específica e exclusiva para os ciclones tropicais, e usam o "Sustained"  precisamente para distinguir de outros termos normalmente usados sem ser em ciclones, sem ter que explicar tudo de cada vez que falam em vento. É uma média de  1 minuto, ao contrário da média de 10 minutos usada normalmente no seio da OMM.
> 
> Olá Vince e M. Santos:
> Não quero ser polémico. Quando me dizem qualquer coisa eu vou às origens ver e aprender. E fui, outra vez, confirmar o que já sabia e dissera e tentar avaliar o V/desagrado: A OMM tem decomendações precisas sobre as técnicas de observação e, a velocidade média do vento (médio) é determinada de um modo diferente da velocidade instantânia e também do vento máximo. A ICAO tem, por sua vez, interesses específicos em certos valores, e trata de os medir sempre subordinada à mais alta competência nesse domínio científico, fazendo-se menção de o dizer nos compêndios de formação dos seus técnicos. Há pois valores de velocidade do vento que envolvem períodos de tempo de um minuto, dois minutos, dez minutos e ainda factores de adaptação de fa condições em que tais limites não puderam ser respeitados. No entanto, quer em castelhano quer em francês, os respectivos termos também significam sustido, mantido, firme, constante e em português isso não é claro, a meu ver. Não é curial perder-se aqui muito tempo mas há bons exemplos de como as traduções tendem a ser adaptações de grafia: massivamente, moto-quatro, para-pente, pinochê, taurocúmulo, recorrente, implementação e outras que são fruto de conhecimento não exaustivo da nossa língua: calibrar pneus, restauração (comidas), manómetros (mostradores diversos nos automóveis), tsunami meteorológico, etc.
> ...


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2010 às 03:54)

Caro Zerrui, eu compreendo o seu ponto de vista, mas acho que neste caso nada há a fazer. A meteorologia é tão complexa que ao longo do tempo se tem que inventar nova terminologia, e a língua portuguesa, ou mesmo a ciência portuguesa, simplesmente não acompanha. 

Estou firmemente convicto que não estamos perante um problema de tradução, mas apenas perante um problema português que não criou o equivalente, como de resto acontece em muitos outros termos nesta área. 

Os americanos nestas coisas tem uma mente muito prática ao contrário da mente um pouco retorcida e burocrática dos portugueses que se for preciso perdem anos ou décadas a decidir criar uma nova designação. 

Havia que inventar um termo para os ventos medidos durante um minuto para os ciclones tropicais, inventaram, chamaram-lhes ventos sustentados, e ponto final. Os outros países traduziram, simplesmente isso. Chamar supercell a um meso-ciclone é acertado ? Não sei, podia ser megacell, mega célula, sei lá, podia ser tanta coisa, mas chamaram super célula e assim ficou, sem dramas linguísticos para ninguém.

Já muitas vezes me tenho queixado aqui no fórum que há coisas da meteorologia que eu simplesmente não sei como se dizem em português. 
Em Espanha nota-se um esforço em acompanhar minimamente a evolução da ciência, aqui em Portugal nem por isso, a terminologia é a mesma de sempre, igual à de 30 ou 50 anos atrás, pouco mais existe do que depressão, anticiclone, frente fria e frente quente, como se a ciência meteorológica tivesse parado em meados do século XX. Em Dezembro do ano passado provavelmente ocorreu um fenómeno na região oeste que nos meios académicos internacionais chamam de "Sting Jet". Acha que existe um termo para isso em português ? Não, não existe obviamente.

Tenho estado desde há uns tempos a tentar traduzir para português um glossário da NOAA, com muita dificuldade, se quiser dar uma ajuda, pode começar por aqui:

Backing Winds, Barber Pole, Bear's Cage, Beaver's Tail , Bubble High, Capping Inversion, Clear Slot, Cold Pool, Collar Cloud, Core Punch, Derecho, Dry Line, Dry Punch, Dry Slot, Flanking Line, Forward Flank Downdraf, Ground Clutter, Gunge, Inflow Notch, Inflow Stinger, Jet Streak, Knuckles, Outflow Boundary, Overhang, Overrunning, Rope, Veering Winds, etc, etc...


----------



## Zerrui (28 Set 2010 às 16:09)

Vince disse:


> Caro Zerrui, eu compreendo o seu ponto de vista, mas acho que neste caso nada há a fazer.
> Os americanos nestas coisas tem uma mente muito prática ao contrário da mente um pouco retorcida e burocrática dos portugueses que se for preciso perdem anos ou décadas a decidir criar uma nova designação.
> 
> Havia que inventar um termo para os ventos medidos durante um minuto para os ciclones tropicais, inventaram, chamaram-lhes ventos sustentados, e ponto final. Os outros países traduziram, simplesmente isso. Chamar supercell a um meso-ciclone é acertado ? Não sei, podia ser megacell, mega célula, sei lá, podia ser tanta coisa, mas chamaram super célula e assim ficou, sem dramas linguísticos para ninguém.
> ...



Olá Vince: Agradeço que tenha sido tão claro com o seu “ponto final”. Eu, apesar da minha formação específica, nunca senti vontade de usar um, mesmo depois de ler a sua tentativa de criar uma terminologia meteorológica onde eu não concordava com tudo...  Foi claro. Aí, há quem ponha tudo no caminho devido! Eu deixei uma pista sobre o 'sustentado', afirmando que desde sempre se utilizou em inglês esse adjectivo para o vento e não só para 'um minuto' nas perturbações tropicais. Tenho indicado sempre os léxicos da OMM ou de Paris, ou de Londres, ou de Nova Iorque, ou de Madrid para nos esclarecermos pois não sou ninguém para impor a minha opinião. Gosto do Fórum e aprendi que há por aí várias pessoas que gostam de Meteorologia. Por elas, continuo a responder ao seu desabafo: super célula e meso ciclone não me causam qualquer confusão pois são fenómenos diferentes para mim. Não são opções de designação de uma mesma coisa. Aliás, em metrologia (de metro) meso tem significado quantitativo (concreto) e super é apenas uma apreciação qualitativa que até pode ser agregado a pequeno (super pequeno) tal como extra (XL e XS). Mas isto só teria relevância no caso de se tratar de um mesmo fenómeno.
Depois, a sua lista, que deve ser longa, tem alguns termos que me obrigariam a reflexão e consulta  que eu gostaria de fazer noutras condições. Sting jet, por exemplo, é um elemento novo na análise da atmosfera que ainda não saiu plenamente para o domínio operacional. Poderia adiantar qualque coisa como “retorno subsidente” para iniciar um debate. É um desafio que apreciaria se não corresse o risco de ler alguém a escrever-me que não, que tudo se passa num cantinho muito curto do conhecimento onde  a resposta é outra e... ponto final! Este não é o local... Mas permita que lhe fale de dois bem simples, relacionados com o vento que está na origem deste 'drama linguístico´ e cujo desempate está ao alcance de uma consulta a um dicionário inglês-português razoável: veering e backing winds referem-se a ventos que, soprando da direcção D e mudando para a direcção E, o fizeram rodando no sentido dos ponteiros do relógio e no sentido contrário, respectivamente. Como diriam os franceses, vent dextrogyre e vent lévogyre. Em português, seria rondando pela direita e rondando pela esquerda. Como o dirão os navegantes? Rondando pela frente e rondando por trás?
Claro que não se pode estar eternamente nesta dúvida. No entanto, só depois de alguém com poder atribuído o fundamentar é que aceitaremos um 'ponto final' na questão.
Antes que me falem outra vez da 'pulga atrás da orelha', creia que dou por bem empregue o tempo que passei convosco.
Zerrui


----------

